# looking for lease or club in or around baldwin county



## juttcros (Aug 17, 2010)

me, my dad, and a buddy of mine are looking for a lease in or surounding counties of baldwin county. me and my buddy live in milledgeville in college. need somewhere to hunt pm me or call justin at 478-808-1353.


----------



## willie (Aug 17, 2010)

*Little River hunt club*

Check out this club.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561137


----------



## jmartin88 (Aug 18, 2010)

we have 1629 in emanuel county we are only taking 20 members .This tract is on the ogeechee river great deer ,hog,turkey,duck,and fishing we have river access for your boat camping also this is the best club ive ever been in It is for family to enjoy if you have kids they can hunt as long as they are still in school or college they hunt under your membership so contact JASON |@478-494-2275


----------



## Lost Creek (Aug 31, 2010)

Check us out ! Dickson Plantation Hunting Club , 7 miles south of Sparta , Hancock County.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288 thanks Big Mike


----------



## tylernext (Sep 14, 2010)

we have spots open in hancock county, east of sparta.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=507968&highlight=hancock+county


----------

